# Twisted Angled Segmentation



## butchf18a (May 31, 2013)

Can you figure out how I did this one? Here is the blank ready to trim and turn for a Baron. Haven't turned it yet, but expect it to be interesting. Just a little tease to whet your imaginations. Will post pic of pen when done.


----------



## skiprat (May 31, 2013)

Looks very interesting and very accurately made.  I hope you don't lose too many of the interesting small angles as you turn it down though


----------



## jfoh (May 31, 2013)

That is a great looking pattern. I worry how much will remain when turned. Shame to see all that hard work end up on the bench. If you do not want to risk it I am sure others here will run the risk if you send it to them. Still I guess you might as well turn it and see how nice it ends up looking.


----------



## Sully (May 31, 2013)

If I had to guess, I'd say they are 15/32" thick. Great looking blank and looking forward to seeing it turned.


----------



## Marc (May 31, 2013)

Ok, it worked.  I can hardly wait to see it.  

The precision on the blank you created is very tight.  I think you must be planning on a large pen (oh, I see, the Baron) to hopefully avoid turning some of that detail into sawdust, which is one of my specialties.  

Making sawdust that is. ;0


----------



## Bugmerc (May 31, 2013)

Those do look great! Can't wait to see the pen. Hope you don't make us wait too long.


----------



## butchf18a (May 31, 2013)

*Nope!*



Sully said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say they are 15/32" thick. Great looking blank and looking forward to seeing it turned.



15/32" is drill bit size. In as much as I'll work on several different projects simultaniously I write the bit size on each blank.


----------



## robutacion (May 31, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Looks very interesting and very accurately made.  I hope you don't lose too many of the interesting small angles as you turn it down though



And this is when the "flap disc system" pays its dividends and guarantee (99.9%) the blank is not lost through blowouts (lathe speed of 1.000 rpm, to be on the safe side from "G" forces reaction on weak/compromised glued joins and high centrifugal speeds...!

No doubt, a blanks with very accurate angles and glue-ups, it should turn out quite interesting, for sure...!

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 31, 2013)

Your segmenting is in a class all by itself Butch. I cannot wait to see what this looks like. Awesome blank.


----------



## darrin1200 (May 31, 2013)

Being a Resident Evil fan, I can't wait to se this one finished.  
Oh, and it will probably keep me awake at night trying to figure out how you did that.


----------



## Sandy H. (Jun 1, 2013)

I would guess you made it using a hand compound miter box (or a logical safe tool to achieve the double angle cut).  I think your steps would have been to cut the slices, glue up light to dark in slices, then go after it with the compound angle.  That piece could be bigger than necessary, assuming you went back and sanded the segments flat after each gluing step.  After you got those pieces done, you would have glued up the whole stack, looking like it had a bunch of spikes sticking out of it and then cut to the blank dimensions.  You probably actually did it a much smarter way. . . 

I really like it and always appreciate it when people post pictures of blanks prior to turning.  I think this is the second time I've said something like that in one of your threads!

Looking forward to seeing it round.

Sandy.


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 2, 2013)

*failure is opportunity to learn*

Ok here is the whole story and the disappointing results.

First of all, hats off to Kevin, Kronewi, his "Slanted Brick Pattern" was the starting inspiration. Having made a few using his methodology I kept looking at the finished pen and wondered if it were possible to eliminated the straight lines and have two sets of angled intersections. Put my little mind to work and thought, what if I angled the initial glue-up, then cut and assemble as before.

Once glued up, prior to cutting, it dawned on me that my meticulously crafted angles would end up hidden on the bottoms after slicing and regluing. Oh well, let's see what happens. The blank was beautiful. Thought I might save the original design angles. However, note, hole placement is critical.

As several people commented, might lose the small segments when turned down. This thought occurred to me as well looking at the unturned blank, but still hoped some of the small segments would be preserved....Nope!!

Once turned down I had a very nicely aligned alternating pattern with no angles. Again, as any golfers will attest, hole placement means a lot.

Paduk and Maple, black pearwood veneer. CA finish.

While I'm satisfied with the pen in general, I was disappointed that it was so plain. The lesson here is, don't be afraid to try something, don't be afraid to fail. I will just have to try something else next time. C'est La Vie!!


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 2, 2013)

Sandy H. said:


> I would guess you made it using a hand compound miter box (or a logical safe tool to achieve the double angle cut). I really like it and always appreciate it when people post pictures of blanks prior to turning. I think this is the second time I've said something like that in one of your threads!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it round.
> 
> Sandy.


 
short follow-up.....All cuts were made on Jet, 3 HP table saw, utilizing a 7 1/4" Diablo 40 tooth, carbide, 1/16" kerf blade. Precision is key, even though the final result was less than spectacular.


----------



## BSea (Jun 2, 2013)

It may not have turned out like you planned, but impressive anyway.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 2, 2013)

Still a great looking pen.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 2, 2013)

The pen looks great butch. I am sorry it didn't come out the way you envisioned it.

It looks like the finished pen was to small,  and the smaller details got turned away. Since a bigger pen would be huge, pehapsnyou could condense the design.

If you were to make the segments a little thicker. Then trim them back far enough so that when the blank is put together the smaller corner pieces actually touch each other. You won't see the cool hexagon on the outside of the blank, but rather a diamond/square pattern with red and white opposing quadrents. 

This way as you turn the blank down, the hexagon will be revelled. The smaller you turn the blank, the larger the hexagon becomes until it inverts and disappears like in you first try. But I think it should still be there when you reach your pen diameter.

I hope you give this another try. I can see it in my minds eye, I just can't put it to paper. We just decided two days ago to sell our house, so I have absolutely know free shop time. But as soon as that time comes available, I am going to give this a try.

Once again, I hope you give it another try. Good luck.


----------

